
Bernie Sanders helping American workers would hurt the world’s poorest - baron816
http://www.vox.com/2016/3/1/11139718/bernie-sanders-trade-global-poverty
======
sharemywin
What is Trump supporting on trade? And if Cruz wins how quickly do millions of
federal workers get put out of work? I sure an american depression from all
the out of work federal employees wouldn't help the world poor either.

~~~
baron816
What I really don't like about Sanders is that his main issue is inequality,
but global inequality is so much worse and so much more serious than just
American inequality. He would strip billions of unskilled workers' ability to
have clean water, feed themselves, and send their kids to school, so that
American unskilled workers can have large house with a two car garage, 4 weeks
vacation every year, and retire at 60.

~~~
sharemywin
The big problem with any trade deal that protects the american worker results
in higher costs and some kind of trade war.

